# There's Always One In Every Crowd



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Handsome devil. Someone's giving him a big smooch.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Whoa! Obviously, coolest guy on campus!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice pic. Almost as cool as a green eyed drone.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been looking forever for those chartreuse eyes. Never seen them yet. Or the red eyes.


----------



## tecrench (Jan 24, 2011)

Great picture. What causes this?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Genetic mutations. See --> Honeybee Genetics.


----------



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

Is it rare to see one like this? I seen one of those drones about a month ago. Tried to catch it but it got away.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't tell a drone from a worker yet. :s


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Look at the picture at the top and ignore the eye color. Drones have much bigger eyes. They are blunt instead of tapered, they are wider and longer than a worker.  They are not long and tapered like a queen.


----------

